# Externe Festplatte in PC einbauen



## RofflLol (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich wollte mal Fragen, ich hab eine 2TB Seagate Barracuda Festplatte die Extern in einer Intenso Hülle Arbeitet (Ist eine Fertig HDD "extern"). Ich würde mal gerne Wissen ob das geht. Oder muss ich da was beachten?


----------



## Talhuber (19. Januar 2014)

Hi - und ja - geht - hab ich schon mehrmals gemacht Tower und auch bei Laptops... Gruß Tristan...


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. Januar 2014)

Mit Itenso geht das, gibt aber andere Hersteller, da kannst du nicht so ohne weiteres das Gehäuse öffnen.

Ach und die Garantie ist dann futsch, hatte mal so ein Fall und die hatten sich echt quer gestellt, also bevor du sie öffnest solltest du dir darüber im Klaren sein


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Januar 2014)

Externe HDD's sind genau die gleichen die intern eingebaut werden, es gibt überhaupt keinen unterschied.
Aber wie bereits ~AnthraX~ schrieb, könnte der Hersteller etwas dagegen haben, und dies könnte Konsequenzen haben falls du Garantie bzw Gewährleistung beanspruchen möchtest.


----------



## RofflLol (20. Januar 2014)

Also wenn ne HDD bei mir verreckt, dann erst nachher Garantie...  kein Witz jetzt


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2014)

Du kannst die Festplatte auch intern einbauen.
Aber das würde ich nur dann machen wenn du sie aus dem Case ausbauen kannst.
Es gibt genug Festplatten Case die verklebt sind bzw. keine Schrauben zum öffnen haben. Kann also passieren dass du das Case dabei kaputt machst. Das wäre dann nicht so schön.


----------



## RofflLol (20. Januar 2014)

Die ist nicht Verklebt die kann man Easy entfernen...


----------



## RealMadnex (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn man die Daten auf der externen Festplatte, intern eingebaut, weiterverwenden möchte, ist das nicht immer problemlos möglich. Manche USB-Festplattengehäuse emulieren eine 4k-Sektorgröße, wodurch das Umbauen von extern nach intern nur mit Datenverlust möglich ist. Möchte man die Platte sowieso formatieren, ist das allerdings irrelevant.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn du die leicht heraus bekommst kann man es machen. Oder man belässt die dort und investiert in eine neue Platte. Speicher kann man nie genug haben


----------



## RofflLol (20. Januar 2014)

Ist gut das ich die verwende, da die alte schon Macken Hatte


----------

